# Dellavedova has playoffs in mind for Bucks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Australian basketball star Matthew Dellavedova is relishing the opportunity of stepping into more of a leadership role at the Milwaukee Bucks when the 2016-17 NBA season gets underway in October.
> 
> Dellavedova was traded to the Bucks at the end of last season, after helping the Cleveland Cavaliers secure their maiden NBA Finals championship over the Golden State Warriors, but the new challenge has him excited about the next phase of his career.
> 
> ...


http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/17420283/matthew-dellavedova-nba-playoffs-mind-milwaukee-bucks


----------

